# UK grass snakes



## animals7! (1 mo ago)

Hi, For my assignment i need to do a section on competition from other species for habitat resources. Does anyone have any info on Grass snakes and the competition they receive from other UK wildlife?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

What have you found out so far?


----------



## animals7! (1 mo ago)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> What have you found out so far?


I have found out about: 
- type of habitat (wetlands, grasslands etc) 
-Diet / prey items
-Predators / defence techniques 
I cant find much information on if they do compete with other species specifically for habitat.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

The main species they get outcompeted by is **** sapiens. A rather prolific and destructive species 😳

Things like Herons will catch many of a grass snakes chosen prey. Herons will also eat grass snakes as well?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Swindinian said:


> The main species they get outcompeted by is **** sapiens. A rather prolific and destructive species 😳


Love the way the filter strikes out 'h o m o' in the word used to describe us human beings   🤣


----------



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

any of the predators of the common frog/toad would be competition. that would certainly be the bulk of direct prey competition, though most of those predators would likely enjoy a grass snake snack too. 
whilst we dont have grass snakes in my area (at least not that i have found) we saw a dramatic loss of frogs this year. which seems due to the timing of ducks arriving right at the time the tadpoles were emerging and decimating this years spawning. would usually see several frogs a week in the garden but i have found 4 all year, and no young at all. 

are you only focussing on uk grass snakes (Natrix helvetica)? given the greater breadth of species across Europe i would imagine the prey competition for other species of grass snake would be very different. i would also imagine the domestic cat has a fairly substantial impact too as they do seem to love a good frog and would outnumber many native species. i agree with Swndinian though, the worst impact is human degradation of wetland areas.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

animals7! said:


> Hi, For my assignment i need to do a section on competition from other species for habitat resources. Does anyone have any info on Grass snakes and the competition they receive from other UK wildlife?


Might be worth talking to the Wildlife Trust for information and wetland reserves.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Malc said:


> Love the way the filter strikes out 'h o m o' in the word used to describe us human beings   🤣


I don’t recall posting any orientation offending comments, so I guess it’s standard filters rather than targeting my ‘speech‘ specifically. Godam filters! 
I will space out my lettering in future, thanks Malc.


----------

